# Eclipse: Maven 2 Plugin installieren



## kirina (12. März 2008)

oh maven benutzen ist wohl etwas zu hoch gegriffen ^^ ich würde eher sagen ich streite mich damit ,-)

du meinst das oder? http://m2eclipse.codehaus.org/
also momentan lässt es sich gar nicht öffnen und ich erinnere mich nur dunkel das ich auf der seite schonmal war und irgendwie nicht wusste was ich dann genau machen soll

ich werds nochmal versuchen wenn du mir da empfiehlst

aber wenn du dich mit maven auskennst....

benutze ich einfach nur

```
mvn archetype:create -DgroupId=com.mycompany.app -DartifactId=my-app
```
erzeugt er mir wunderbar ein **.classpath* und auch in der **.project* steht alles so wie es soll, damit es auch wirklich von eclipse als java project akzeptiert wird!
benutze ich dagegen

```
mvn org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-archetype-plugin:1.0-alpha-7:create -DarchetypeGroupId=com.atlassian.maven.archetypes -DarchetypeArtifactId=confluence-plugin-archetype
-DarchetypeVersion=7   -DremoteRepositories= https://maven.atlassian.com/repository/public/ -DgroupId=$MY_PACKAGE$ -DartifactId=$MY_PLUGIN$
```
das ist der code den atlassian "vorschlägt" damit alles richtig erstellt wird (die haben auch eine pom.xml und ein setting.xml geliefert), dann habe ich kein *.classpath* und der inhalt der*.project* stimtm nicht. das ende vom lied ist, das eclipse das projekt nicht als java-projekt akzeptiert und nicht funktioniert, bis ich es von hand einfüge (also mvn eclipse:eclipse verwende ich schon vorher keine bange ,-))

irgendeine ahnung woran das liegt?

edit: also ich schaffe es nicht die seite mit dem eclipse plugin zu ereichen (also http://m2eclipse.sonatype.org/update/)


----------



## zeja (12. März 2008)

kirina hat gesagt.:


> edit: also ich schaffe es nicht die seite mit dem eclipse plugin zu ereichen (also http://m2eclipse.sonatype.org/update/)



Die scheinen die URL kürzlich geändert zu haben. Versuch mal die alte: http://m2eclipse.codehaus.org/update/

Dann sollte das alles ein wenig einfacher gehen mit Maven in eclipse. Dann machst du einen ein neues Maven-Projekt statt nem Java-Projekt und kannst die andere pom dann rüberkopieren.


----------



## kirina (12. März 2008)

danke =) aber was mach ich jetzt mit dem was du mir geschickt hast? muss ich eines der jar herunterladen und installieren? oder wie wo was o-) sry das ich mich so doof anstell


----------



## zeja (12. März 2008)

Achso dachte du wüsstest wie das geht 

In eclipse geht das über den Update-Manager:
Help - Software Updates - Find and Install - Search for new features to install - New Remote Site - Name = Maven - URL vom letzen Post
OK
Haken nur vor Maven machen, dann auf Finish. Dann einfach nur das Maven Plugin auswählen und installieren lassen.


----------



## kirina (12. März 2008)

du bist ja richtig super  DD

allerdings meckert eclipse wenn ich maven dann auswählen will

```
Subclipse Integration for Maven (Optional) (0.0.12.20071231-1800) requires plug-in "org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.core".
```


----------



## Anime-Otaku (12. März 2008)

Das heißt du kannst das weglassen für maven selbst, aber wenn du Subclipse noch benutzt wäre das sinnvoll....also geh bei der Auswahl in die Unterknoten und deaktiviere das


----------



## kirina (12. März 2008)

danke =)

mmh und wie erstelle ich jetzt in eclips ein maven project? da hat sich irgendwie nichts verändert


----------



## zeja (12. März 2008)

kirina hat gesagt.:


> mmh und wie erstelle ich jetzt in eclips ein maven project? da hat sich irgendwie nichts verändert



File - New - Project... Dort nach Maven suchen. Da findest du dann ein Maven Project.


----------



## kirina (13. März 2008)

gut, das hab ich gefunden ^^

und wie schaffe ich es jetzt das er all das dazupackt was atlassian sagt? also über die commandozeile hatte ich ja eben folgenden befehl

```
mvn org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-archetype-plugin:1.0-alpha-7:create -DarchetypeGroupId=com.atlassian.maven.archetypes -DarchetypeArtifactId=confluence-plugin-archetype -DarchetypeVersion=7 -DremoteRepositories=https://maven.atlassian.com/repository/public/ -DgroupId=$MY_PACKAGE$ -DartifactId=$MY_PLUGIN$
```

gut also ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, man kann beim maven project erstellen dependencies hinzufügen, oder er schläft einem wenn er den import oder so nich kennst vor jetzt eine aus der repositority zu holen. Leider sind da jetzt wieder nicht alle drin die ich brauche =/
Der Code mit dem ich das teste ist von atlassian ein beispiel. also sollte es das eigentlich geben. Wenn ich in der doku von confluence nachschau, gibts die klassen dann auch, genau in den packages wie sie im code stehen. wie komme ich an diese klassen müsste man sich doch auch eingentlich manuell runterladen können?

danke fürs helfen!


und nochmal edit: 
also ich hab jetzt ein maven projekt über die kommandozeile mit besagtem befehl erstellt, und dann mit mvn eclipse:eclipse ein eclipse prjekt drausgemacht (mal wieder 6 minuten warten müssen...was muss ich tun damit der nicht jedesmal irgendwie alles neu runterlädt?)
am ende hab ich in eclipse dann über import >> general >> maven project das projekt in eclipse geholt. Dann hab ich die Beispiel Klasse von atlassian reinkopiert (ohne die importe) und dann alles von hand durchgegangen und importiert und wunder über wunder bis auf eine klasse alles gefunden (die eine gibts aber -.-) bloß an einer stelle hieß der import nicht ganz genauso wie in der beispiel klasse.
jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie ich an die eine klasse da komm^^

achja als ich das in eclipse reingeholt hab, hat der wieder angefangen irgerndwas zu erstellen (ist unten in der console von eclipse abgelaufen) und hat wieder solche "warnings" (wie ich sie auch schon in der kommandozeile hatte) gebracht. Sieht dann so aus:

```
13.03.08 08:50:52 CET: [WARN] POM for 'seraph:seraph:pom:0.7.17:compile' is invalid. It will be ignored for artifact resolution. Reason: Not a v4.0.0 POM. for project seraph:seraph at C:\Documents and Settings\vkoellho\.m2\repository\seraph\seraph\0.7.17\seraph-0.7.17.pom
```
was bedeutet das und was tue ich dagegen?


----------

